# electric humidifiers for small humidor?



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, all -

Just discovered this site; looks pretty good.

I recently inherited a humidor which seems of decent quality (lined with what I'd presume is Spanish cedar). Internal dimensions are about 16"x10"x5". It was equipped with two of those black discs containing oasis, one of which refuses to take water.

Humidity quickly drops out of the desired zone, down to the low 60% area. It's possible that it's not sealing 100% tight, but I suspect the culprit was simply not enough moisture for the volume. So, I'm going to replace the discs with something more elaborate, and as long as I'm going to the trouble, I was thinking of putting in something electric/electronic.

Good idea? Bad idea? Waste of time? What would people recommend I do with this?

Thanks...I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

How small? 

I really don't think you need electric.

Just get some humidity beads. Search for heartfelt beads or if you are budget conscious... use silica kitty litter (unscented).

It will be just fine without going through the trouble of electric.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mzimmers said:


> Bad idea? Waste of time? What would people recommend I do with this?


Yes and yes!

Get yourself some heartfelt humidity beads in the 65% flavor. Two medium tubes on the floor and a small disc in the lid should more than suffice.

Before you spend ANY money on it, be sure to thoroughly test the seals. If the seal's bad, it's going to be more hassle than it's worth.

Once you've determined the seal is adequate, season it properly.

Good luck!

Oh yeah, be sure you head over to the New Puffer Fish forum and write us a nice intro, so we can get to know you a little.


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, guys.



Herf N Turf said:


> Before you spend ANY money on it, be sure to thoroughly test the seals. If the seal's bad, it's going to be more hassle than it's worth.


I'm not sure how I'd go about testing the mating surfaces of the lid. There are no seals per se (it's wood on wood), but I have another humidor similarly constructed, and it does fine. But...maybe I should think about laying in a very thin rubber strip around the perimeter of the lid?


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Do a search here for the dollar bill test to test your seals


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

OK, I just did the dollar bill test (much easier than trying to use feeler gauges, which was my first idea!). Some areas produce more resistance to pull than others, but no area produces zero resistance.

So...are the humidity beads considered the more modern alternative to oasis? And, Don, why would I want the 65% ones instead of 70%?

Thanks.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes... humidity beads are the modern Oasis.

If you want to experiment, just get some Kitty Litter at Walmart or Grocery store. Stick in a small plastic tub, or even some panty hose. Test it out.

See this thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mzimmers said:


> OK, I just did the dollar bill test (much easier than trying to use feeler gauges, which was my first idea!). Some areas produce more resistance to pull than others, but no area produces zero resistance.
> 
> So...are the humidity beads considered the more modern alternative to oasis? And, Don, why would I want the 65% ones instead of 70%?
> 
> Thanks.


First, use printer paper. Dollar bills are too thick. Be sure you do a simply "whoosh" test too.

Yes, but beads go a LOT further. They are far more accurate than typical digital hygrometers and are simply the easiest, most reliable storage media there is.

I, and most other, prefer 65% since it renders all the flavor and preservative benefits of 70% with none of the burn and draw issues you regularly get from 70%. I store Cuban cigars at or slightly below 60%.



Qball said:


> Yes... humidity beads are the modern Oasis.
> 
> If you want to experiment, just get some Kitty Litter at Walmart or Grocery store. Stick in a small plastic tub, or even some panty hose. Test it out.
> 
> See this thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


A viable alternative, but not for space conscious smaller humidors.


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. Maybe I'll open up my pucks, replace the oasis with beads and see how that works. Where does one buy the beads loose (not in those containers)?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, have you properly seasoned the humi you speak of? What is the rh outside your humi compared to inside? Are you able to do a flash light test of the humi? Does the humi stay at any constant RH now? Where do you want your RH to be? Just a few questions to answer.

I use dry unscented kitty litter but do not have concerns about the space kitty litter takes over the amount of beads since my stash is not so large.My humidors stay at about 63% even though the out side humidity has been at or above 80%. At this time of year, what most call winter, we call the dry season and the average humidity will drop with averages at or near 70% 

I think my mostly oily wrapper cigars seem to smoke better when they are kept between 60 to 65%


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, Fuzzy -

Yes, the humidor was seasoned when I first got it, but it may well need it again.

I just did the flashlight test, and to my amazement, I was able to see light out of both sides, towards the back. Now I really don't know what to do.

I was always told that 72% was the ideal RH, but what I'm reading here is that isn't necessarily the case, so I'm open to suggestions. But, if this humidor isn't sealing, I wonder if working on it is a waste of time.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

mzimmers said:


> Thanks for the ideas, guys. Maybe I'll open up my pucks, replace the oasis with beads and see how that works. Where does one buy the beads loose (not in those containers)?


You can get loose beads at various RH at heartfeltindustries.com


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

A good humidor needs to be made properly to work.

You can try to humidify a poorly made humidor, but there is no substitute for quality

http://www.arlinliss.com/videos/07,10,11%20Presentation/index.html

http://www.arlinliss.com/videos/07,11,11a/seal/index.html


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i would attempt to season it, as the person above me stated. then i would give KL a shot (even if you don't intend to keep that as your medium it's cheap and you can get it locally, just make sure you get the right type) and then go from there.


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

I ordered some of those 65% beads, and will be using them very soon. 

I'm not sure what to do about the fact that my humidor didn't pass the flashlight test, though. I suppose I could put a seal down where the lid contacts the base, but...it'd have to be a really thin seal, or I'll have to raise the hinges to accommodate it (which I don't want to do).


----------

